# ?s about planted tank.



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

New to having live plants in my tank. Does anyone know if Seachem's Flourish Exel is good? And if it is, is it enough or should I use something else along with it? 
I've been on the lookout forever for Water Sprite. None of the LFS has them or is willing to get them. They don't think they'll sell... and onion bulbs will? They have plenty of those (and have had them forever) and Anachris. Darn it.
Thanks


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure about Flourish Excel but Seachem in general has a very good product line. I found this link about Flourish Excel: 
http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/FlourishExcel_faq.html 

Water Sprite is a beautiful plant to keep, is a nice grower and a very clean, neat looking plant. 
Here in South Florida, we have Anacharis growing wild in the canals, its very invasive! The water management district regularly clears it from the canals with special boats that go through and rake it out as it impedes the water flow and drainage of the state if left unattended long enough!


----------



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

I read the article you sent the link for and a couple of others i found. Appreciate it. Sounds pretty good overall.
I used to have Anachris long, long ago when I first started with my tanks. Maybe I wasn't taking care of it properly, I don't know, but after a few months, it just looked slimy. Gave up on them. I can see why they have to clear it out of the canals. Must be a pain.
Looked Water Sprite up tonight on an online aquarium supply ordering site. they had it and two others that I have been looking for. Placing the order tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------

